# Pregnant Amano Shrimp



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi there 

I have two Amano Shrimp that are pregnant right now and have lots of eggs under their tails. I was wondering if anyone knows how to raise the babies? Amanos go for $3.00 apiece around here, so if I could raise a few hundred of them that would be great 

If anyone has any info, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been reading up on this myself, and from what I understand you must raise them in sea water. Do a search on Amano shrimps and you should find the info you need. It seems that when the egg's hatch, the larva goes down rivere with the current, end up in the sea and grow there for a time before they starte on the journey back up river again. Just like the salomon


----------

